# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  ...orkanartike Strken erreichen...

## Nordseesurfer

Hey Ihr Friesen!

Der deutsche Wetterdienst, Windfinder, Windguru und Peter Klppel sind sich einig!

Auszug DWD: Am Mittwoch kann der Wind auch orkanartige Strken erreichen.....

Das ist doch das beste Wetter was man sich vorstellen kann. Nach so einer langen Zeit von sturmlosen Wochen. 
Da ich arbeiten mu kann ich leider nicht die Nordsee gnieen, denn wir haben ja ebbe am Sptnachmittag. Da mir St.Peter zu weit ist und ich auch kein Bock auf Marathon laufen habe, werde ich den Botschlotter See bei Niebll unsicher machen. Ok, ist nicht die Nordsee, aber hauptsache aufs Wasser. 
Wer ist auch unterwegs oder hat noch andere Tips?
Wenn uns nun der Wind nicht verars...., wir das ein richtig geiler Tag!

Sehen uns auf dem Wasser....

----------


## Franky123

hang losse  :Wink: 

und fr die Arbeitszeit - tsch :P 
kann morgen auch erst ab 14 Uhr, knnt weinen

----------


## Schluppi

ich knnt kotzen, das es morgen nich wochenende is... dienstags hab ich so lange schule und dann noch 1 std. auto lohnt sich dann auch nich mehr... schade drum

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Tach Nordseesurfer,

St.Peter bei 30- 39 Knoten ist glaube ich auch ein bichen heftig fr die nicht so gewohnten Waver unter uns...( mich eingeschlossen) und dann noch mit Strom in der Luft, ist glaube ich auch nicht so witzig...

Ich werde dann wohl mein Glck auf Nordstrand versuchen ( dank meines Nachtdienstes ), doch sollten die Vorhersagen wirklich stimmen, ist mit 4,2 Qm auch eher ordentlich Festhalten angesagt...

Ich hoffe das ich nicht alleine am Deich stehen werde....

See you on the Water...

----------


## Matze3010

.... also bei uns solls von morgen bis Donnerstag gut aus Sd-West bis West blasen. Mittwoch natrlich am krftigsten... ideal fr den Schwielowsee, ich kann da das Strandbad Caputh empfehlen, da gibts auch ne Surfschule... also wre Interesse hat... 

ansonsten viel Spass an alle fr die kommenden Tage, wo auch immer gespockt wird oder Wellen geschredet werden...

----------


## BadHunter

Fr Fehmarn sind morgen auch den ganzen Tag bis zu 38 Knoten angesagt! Ich werde wohl ab 11 Uhr in Gold sein!!!
Das wird heftig....

Dru,  Jens

----------


## derzilp

Ihr Schweine, und ich darf berstunden schieben. Naja, vielleicht schaffe ich es Mittwoch Abend fr zwei Stunden nach Heidkate. Hoffentlichhoffentlichhoffentlich...

----------


## Henni2007

ich hab kein auto oder hnliches( zu jung)-.- kommt hier i-wer aus mnster und kann mich mitnehmen?^^

----------


## Der Freerider

henni wilkommen im club, habe auch keine mglichkeit an einen spot zu kommen.
Scheie is das....

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Tach,

war heute morgen schon mal mit 4,7 Qm nen Vorgeschmack holen, um dann morgen so richtig abzuschleudern....

Mal schauen wie ich meine Backloops hinbekomme...

An alle viel Spa morgen auf dem Wasser wo immer ihr seit....

Gru

----------


## the blue

man ich war heute am ammersee in der frh mit 5.4 dann wurds zu stark hab mich noch grade gerettet mitlerweile fahren allle mit 3er segeln bel oder....

----------


## Der Freerider

krasse scheie, polare erwrmung klimaschock:entweder ganz oder garnich^^

----------


## Henni2007

das beste is find ich wenn man mit nem 5.3 ganz leicht angepauert is... das heit so obere 5 bft...

----------


## Nordseesurfer

So, ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spa heut mit dem Wind. Ich komm gerade von der Arbeit und werd mich seelisch auf morgen vorbereiten. Hab extra frh Feierabend.

Ich mag am liebsten mit 4.0er und ab 30knoten aufwrts. Ist zwar immer anstrengend, aber vollpower ist total geil! Auerdem springt man denn hher...
Natrlich ist so ein 5,4er easy Tag auch nicht zu unterschtzen.

So denn, auf gehts.

Bis morgen auf dem Wasser.

PS: Und ich warne den Sturm davor abzuflauen oder irgendwohin abzuhauen!!!!!!
      Beweg deinen Ar.....  ja morgen ber Nordfriesland!

----------


## Hommi

Ich komme gerade vom Surfen.

War mit 3.5 m2 zeitweise recht berpowert. War aber nicht in St. Peter sondern auf der Elbe. Dort ging es dann so ab 17:30. Vorher war es in Ben 9-10 (laut Windfinder), danach war man kaputt aber der Wind nahm etwas ab. Morgen ist es zum Glck etwas moderater. Bin mal gespannt ob welche in St. Peter surfen waren.

Tsch und bis morgen.

----------


## Der Freerider

> das beste is find ich wenn man mit nem 5.3 ganz leicht angepauert is... das heit so obere 5 bft...



also ich hab ja am liebsten so 5-6bft flachwasser, da kannste mitm 6er schn leicht berpowert rumheizen...

----------


## BadHunter

Also fr Fehmarn sind fr heute bis 42 Knoten angesagt, bei Windguru UND Windfinder... Zur Zeit meldet Westermarkelsdorf schin 41 Knoten...
Das wird heftig, vielleicht fahr ich doch lieber wieder ein Stck zurck und geh dann in Pelzerhaken aufs Wasser, da sollen es nur bis 28 Knoten werden...

Gru,  Jens

----------


## Danger

Ich war auch auf der Elbe und mit'm 3,6er Zeitweise ebenso am Limit - und heute geht's gleich weiter...puuh ;-)
Kumpels waren in SPO Sd. Ging wohl erstaunlich gut - aber in der Welle ist es manchmal nicht so derbe wie auf Windwelle und Kabbel. Werde heute auch SPO checken.

Gru

----------


## Nordseesurfer

Mahlzeit!
Hier biegen sich die Bume und die Kunden bei mir im Laden schipfen wie die Rohrspatzen.
Nur ich hab ein frhliches lcheln auf den Lippen beim anblick abgeknickter ste die auf der Strae vorbei fliegen. 
Ist irgendwie krank, aber ist mit egal....
3Std. noch, dann gehts los!! Feierabend ab in den Bus und los gehts!

Gre an alle die auch so sind und heut abgehen auf dem Wasser, wo auch immer.

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Tach...

War heute Mittag mal kurz am Wasser um die Lage abzuchecken....da ich alleine am Deich stand und der Wind mchtig um die Ecke kam...und das Wasser schon ber die Kante schaute....

Mein 4,2 Qm eh voll berlarscht gewesen wre..hab ich mir gedacht n n lsste mal lieber...

Nordseesurfer wnsche dir nachher viel Spa...mu ja bald wieder zu Dienst....

Vielleicht gehts ja Freitag weiter...

bis denne

----------


## Schluppi

hm wr mir auch viel zu heftig ^^
aber am samstag siehts wieder wunderschn aus fr die gegend rund ums steinhuder meer... 
JUHU! da steht der vom frh austehen geplagte schueler doch gerne auf um ne runde aufs wasser zu gehen. vllt sieht man sich ja. ich werd mir n schild "schluppi" umhngen xD

----------


## BadHunter

Ich bin dann doch nicht nach Gold gefahren, bei dort gemessenen Ben von 50 Knoten!!!

Pelzerhaken war aber auch heftig! Am Surfstrand kaum noch Wasser, also rber zur Brcke, wo heute DLRG und Kurverwaltung mal abgenickt haben, weil sowieso niemand sonst am Strand oder im Wasser (Badezone...) war.

In Ben ging es auch auf 40 Knoten, war trotz meiner 102 Kg mit 4,5er kaum fahrbar, eigentlich gings kontrolliert nur in den "Windlchern"......

Aber Spa hats trotzdem gemacht, zumal es ab mittags auch trocken war.

War alles in allem sehr heftig und ich htte mir schon einen Quadratmeter weniger gewnscht.....

Gru,  Jens

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Wie gings euch an der Ostsee heute? War jemand von euch auf der Ostsee bei diesem Wetter? An der Nordsee war heute ja das grbste schon vorbergezogen.

Auf Arkona waren im Schnitt nie weniger als strmische 45kn, immer noch gepaart mit heftigsten Orkanben um die 60-70kn und extrem  nervigen Dauerregen.

Htte man so was um die 2,7- 3,3qm und 62l gehabt, wre das vielleicht lustig geworden, wenn da nicht dieser Regen wre. 

Ich denke es war sogar gefhrlicher mit dem Auto unterwegs zu sein als aufm Wasser zu surfen.

Ich gnne diese Tage den Binnenseesurfern. Ihr seit hoffentlich auf eure Kosten gekommen.
Strmische Tage ohne Dauerregen wirds an der Kste denke ich noch einige geben dieses Jahr.

Das war ein ziemliches Unwetter auf der Insel heute und keineswegs erfreulich.
Es wurden hier bereits 3 Menschen durch Bume und herumfliegende Gegenstnde verletzt. Aber sonst waren alle eigentlich gut vorbereitet und haben gestern schon Vorkehrungen getroffen. Mein Vater war bis jetzt ununterbrochen beschftigt sein Boot
zu sichern. Im Moment ist der Orkan noch ber Rgen (Windfinder meldet mir gerade durchschnittlich 49kn also so geschtzt 40-60kn, die Hammerben so um die 70kn !!!!!, hoffentlich hlt das Dach), aber soll sich in 3-4 Stunden weiter gen Osten verzogen haben. 

Die nachsten Tage werden auf jeden Fall geil, riesen Swell und surfbares Wetter!!

hang loose

----------


## mat

Also ich war in Warnemnde, Kgsdorf und Khlungsborn. Warnemnde war eigentlich geil. Aber etwas zu ablandig. Kgsdorf zu auflandig und Khlungsborn dann heut am Sptnachmittag sau geil. Bin den ganzen Tag 3.7 und Tabou Pocket Wave 60 gefahren. Das war gut, obwohl manchmal trotzdem fast zu fett. In Khlungsborn waren manchmal drei bis vier Turns auf einer Welle mglich. Aber zum Wellenabreiten fast zu viel Wind, genauso wie fr Loops, jedenfalls fr mich.

----------


## surfalex

ich war an der ostsee unterwegs und ich war total berballert, mit meinem 3.6, das war echt krass, sowas war zuletzt im mrz oder april glaub ich

----------


## Danger

Doch nicht in SPO gewesen (27.6.), sondern in Weissenhaus. 3,6 er Segel teilweise am Limit, aber meist passend. Schne Bedingungen. Hat sich gelohnt..

----------


## Friedel

Moin,
ich war in Heiligenhafen mit 4.2 unterwegs...war leider etwas gro so das ich fast nix machen konnte...hier ein kleines Video von Flo (G-783) und mir:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k-R3q7t7FM

VG Friedel

http://friedel.jimdo.com

----------


## Hangman

Kleiner nachtrag von mir  :Wink: 

War am Dienstag das erste Mal mit 3,3qm (+ Tabou Mad Cow 74l bei 65kg)bei uns auf dem Breitlingsee (Brandenburg an der Havel --> 70km westlich von Berlin) surfen ging einfach nur krass ab und war teilweise damit sogar berpowert.
Hab ich bis jetzt noch nie bei uns erlebt, aber war nur geil!!!
Also von mir aus sehr gerne Wieder!!!

WO BLEIBT DER NCHSTE STURM VON DER SORT ? ? ?

hang loose  :Smile:

----------


## Nordseesurfer

Hey Leute!
Morgen gibt es zwar keinen Sturm, aber 28 Knoten sind auch schon geil!
Und das Beste ist ich hab frei! Und um 14:30 ist Hochwasser!
Werde auf jeden Fall auf Nordstrand zu Wasser gehen. Schn wieder Nordsee unterm Brett! Der See war ja am Donnerstag nicht die Erfllung...
Ich denke es wird voll morgen auf dem Wasser. 
Gre an die Dagebller! Warte noch gespannt auf Quickpics vom Donnerstag aus Dagebll. Marcus hatte doch die Kamera in Dagebll dabei....

Also denn, lasst uns Spa haben morgen! 

S Y O W!

----------


## Brandungssurfer

Tach Nordseesurfer...

Hab mir frher frei genommen bei dem Wind kann doch keiner Arbeiten...werde auch auf jeden Fall auf Nordstrand/Homersiel sein...

Bis gleich

Thorsten Jensen ist den Tag 3.2 Qm in Dagebll gefahren,das ging schon mchtig ab...

See you on the Water

----------


## Knoppers

Moin! Also in Dagebll war mal so gut wie unfahrbar, bin mit Thorsten und Ingo unterwegs gewesen, mit 3.7 curve und nem NeWave 73 und ich muss sagen dass Pushloops und Table Forwards definitiv auch in Dagebll mglich sind, nur leider alles out of control, in Ben sind zeitweise die LKW anhnger auf der Mole gefhrlich gekippt. Haben davon schn n Video gedreht, wird dann wohl demnchst als Wattcup trailer bern ther flimmern.... 

Keep it rollin!

----------

